# What are the real names of ADA stones?



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

This has probably been mentioned before, but I could not find anything on it. What are the real names of the stones ADA sells, e.g. Ohko Stone, Sieryu stone, manten stone, etc. Because then we could get them a lot cheaper. Any geologists here? Thanks a ton in advance!


----------



## Loop (Jan 8, 2011)

I'm pretty sure that's one of the great mysteries of the world. Rumor has it that Sieryu is actually Petrified Unicorn Poop 

Really I have no idea, but I do remember finding some info before, either on here or google. I think some of them were stones that are only in mountains in China though, so I don't think that your gonna go down to you local quarry and find a huge pile of Ohko sitting there ripe for the pickin'. Best thing to do if your looking to save money is find another kind of rock locally available to you that you like. Just make sure it's safe to the fish before putting it in there.


----------



## jahmic (Jan 30, 2011)

Loop said:


> Rumor has it that Sieryu is actually Petrified Unicorn Poop


Sorry to distract from the intended topic...but...that was frickin hilarious.


----------



## GitMoe (Aug 30, 2010)

Loop said:


> I'm pretty sure that's one of the great mysteries of the world. Rumor has it that Sieryu is actually Petrified Unicorn Poop


Does this also explain where "Dragon Stone" comes from???? LOL

I'd be curious if anybody knows the names as well. Not that I expect it to make finding the mysterious stones any easier. Just curious really. I'm planning a big rock hunting expedition once the weather gets nicer here. Nothing makes me more angry than paying for things I can pick up off the ground...


----------



## Loop (Jan 8, 2011)

GitMoe said:


> Does this also explain where "Dragon Stone" comes from???? LOL


You would assume, but in reality "Dragon Stone" just sounded more marketable than "Dragon Kidney Stone".


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

Nothing makes me more angry than paying for things I can pick up off the ground...[/QUOTE said:


> Exactly.


----------



## Jeffww (Aug 6, 2010)

ADA rocks don't look anything special. You might be able to find similar stones in US mountains. I know I've seen "ohko" stones in the Texas hill country.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Jun 15, 2008)

Hi Geniusdudekiran,

I did a little research on this about a year ago. What I was able to learn is the Sieryu Stones are probably from the Sieryu District of Japan and seem to be a limestone, the Ryuoh Stone is also a limestone of unknown origin but believed to be Japan.

I was looking for sources of similar stones locally and found Ying Stones from SE China at a local supplier. The Ying Stone is also a limestone and will raise the PH and hardness over time, but since I have very soft water here in Seattle to begin with (<2.0 dGH) and I do 50% weekly water changes, a little extra hardness is good. That way I don't have to spend so much on Seachem Equilibrium. The last time I bought them they were $3 per pound which isn't cheap, but I do get to choose stones I like. The stones some of TPT members are selling look like Ying Stones.

Ying Stones









45 Gallon tall with Ying Stones









Ying Stone w/ Anubias barteri nana


----------



## !shadow! (Jan 25, 2010)

Jeffww said:


> ADA rocks don't look anything special. You might be able to find similar stones in US mountains. I know I've seen "ohko" stones in the Texas hill country.


let me know where they're located and we'll be two rich people in tpt


----------



## shd17 (Sep 5, 2010)

Seattle_Aquarist said:


> Hi Geniusdudekiran,
> 
> I did a little research on this about a year ago. What I was able to learn is the Sieryu Stones are probably from the Sieryu District of Japan and seem to be a limestone, the Ryuoh Stone is also a limestone of unknown origin but believed to be Japan.
> 
> I was looking for sources of similar stones locally and found Ying Stones from SE China at a local supplier. The Ying Stone is also a limestone and will raise the PH and hardness over time, but since I have very soft water here in Seattle to begin with (<2.0 dGH) and I do 50% weekly water changes, a little extra hardness is good. That way I don't have to spend so much on Seachem Equilibrium. The last time I bought them they were $3 per pound which isn't cheap, but I do get to choose stones I like. The stones some of TPT members are selling look like Ying Stones.


 Where did you find them in Seattle area?


----------

